# Good "assembly line" projects for holiday gifts?



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm looking for ideas for projects I can make for holiday gifts for my and my wife's extended family - probably 15 gifts, in all. Last year, I made picture frames and we gave them out with photos of our new baby, and they were very popular. I'm looking for other good ideas for gift projects that can capitalize on "assembly line" efficiency - i.e., projects that use a few pieces that can all be cut and (clamps permitting) assembled at the same time. My go-to idea is end-grain cutting boards, but I'd love to know what other people have done for these types of projects.

Because we have a lot of family, I'm also trying to keep costs down. I have a ton of premium pine and poplar I'd like to use up (I used it last year for the frames), and I have a large bin of small cutoffs/scraps filled mostly with oak and maple. So any projects that can use up my softwoods and/or scraps would be great. Thanks!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Clocks can be as simple as you like…it's not hard to build a nice looking clock with a "fit-up" insert for $10-$15.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

How about some wine Gift boxes. I make these and now that I've made one, I can make 4 in about 2 hours. They're all made from scraps in my shop. The one shown is made from maple and bubinga. I also use Oak, Pne, mahogany, Walnut whatever is laying around. 16" x 4" so small pieces is all that's required. All I buy is some 1/4" oak doweling. All else is Scrap. I have the plans if you want em.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Picture frames are always nice.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Picture frames definitely fit the bill, but I'm not sure everyone on our list wants to get frames two years in a row. I'll probably circle back to doing frames in a few years. For now, that wine box looks great (TaybulSaws, I sent you a PM) and end grain cutting boards are still in the running. Thanks!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wooden mugs?


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

A variation on end grain cutting boards are trivets. You can also do bread knives, but that's usually more bandsaw work. Cheese plates, pizza peels and knife blocks can work.

The one I'm using for my family this year probably won't work for you, but everyone I want to give a gift to has an iPhone, so they are all getting charging stands.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I have no bandsaw (or jointer, or lathe), so that limits my projects a bit - but trivets sound like the natural companion to cutting boards. Particularly because I can make nice large cutting boards for closer relatives, and trivets for more distant relatives - but still cut all the pieces at the same time.


----------



## Jim584 (Oct 6, 2013)

Check out Steve Ramsey on youtube, he has several quick and easy projects on his page. Its Woodworking for mere mortals or WWMM, i'm currently building a few of his projects.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I mass produce small "what not" boxes and they sell well. I make different sizes with 8"x11"x2" the largest.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Another vote for trivets, either all wood or wood and tile. Also coaster sets. Clocks are always nice. I'm going to do a variation of this for gifts this year. Voitive candle holders. Wine bottle balancers are cool and easy too.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

More excellent suggestions - you guys rock! What do you use to finish coasters and trivets, to protect from heat or water/condensation?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I finish my trivets with oil only as I doubt any finish will hold up to a hot pan.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is one of the items that I am making as holiday gifts this year:

http://www.wwgoa.com/kitchen-tongs/

For a list of 15 people perhaps you could make one large and one small pair of tongs for each person. These would work great with your small cut-offs. I did a dry run the other night and made 9 of them in one night using only wood from my firewood scrap pile.

Last year I made a bunch of these:

http://www.wwgoa.com/long-handled-back-saver-shoe-horn/

Those are quick because they are a a single board project, no gluing or clamping. Mainly a sanding and finishing project. They are also unique, and people love getting them.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

With one template, router, and router bushings you can make one piece picture frames, no miters to worry about!
I have made quite a number of these, they are fun and good looking!

*Let me know if you want more details!*


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Dan, for wood trivets I use BLO. If it has a tile insert, any finish will do as the tile should sit proud of the wood. With wood coasters I use solvent based poly or lacquer. Again , if it has a tile center use what you like on the border.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

oldnovice, I would LOVE more details on how you make those picture frames.

pmayer, that's a damn yahtzee right there! I have a TON of cutoffs and thin-rip strips laying around taking up space, but since most of them are pretty nice (maple, walnut, birch, some oak) I can't bring myself to toss them. And the lengths range from about 6" to 18" - so, perfect for making a variety of different-sized tongs.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

BLO sounds like a good plan for the trivets. I may look around for nice tile scraps to use - around here, there's almost always someone on CL with leftover tiles from a home improvement project.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

A few suggestions:
- Board/small cabinet for keys
- Name plate for entrydoor or mailbox and or house number
- Candle holders of all kinds. Or even cahndeliers if you are ambitious
- Knobs/racks to hang clothes or towels. Can be verry popular
- "book holders" Dont know the correct name; the L-shaped shings you lean them on at the edge of shelves
- Games of Solitaire
- Games of Kubb like this one: http://www.oldtimegames.com/viewgames.html
Especially for the kids:
- Rubber band guns
- All kinds of cars/tractors/trains
And so on…

Good luck!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I do not make pens but I have seen them made in 20 minutes.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*ADHDan* I will post a process for this as soon as I get my PC back next week some time. On my tablet I don't have the resources to provide a detailed description. It is not that difficult once you see it!


----------

